# Verbraucherzentrale: Insolvenz beantragt



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

http://www.verbraucherzentrale-mv.de/

Wo soll das hinführen? Wer ist der Nächste?

Frank


----------



## Raimund (12 Mai 2004)

*Insolvenz!*

 
@gast,

kann es sein, dass Du etwas naiv bist.

Die Verbraucherschützer leben in erster Linie von Subventionen aus Steuergelden und von Spenden. Dafür ist kein Geld mehr da.

Halt es mit dem blau-gelben Exmöchtergernkanzlerkandidaten und Politspaßvogel Guido WW: Es wird Zeit, dass der Sozialstaat-Klimbim endlich aufhört!

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Aaron (12 Mai 2004)

Ist schon länger bekannt.

Deshalb kam es auch nich sooo überraschend, das abgemahnt wurde, schliesslich floss das Geld ausschliesslich in die Zentrale.

Die Berliner-Zentrale, die was gegen Dialer hat, steht auch kurz davor.


----------



## Raimund (12 Mai 2004)

*Insolvenz!*

 
@drücker,

Vorsicht, nicht zu früh "Hallelujah" rufen.

Wenn es die VZ nicht mehr gibt, geht's gegen die Branche bei entsprechender Veranlassung sofort zu Polizei und Staatsanwalt!

Gruß
RAimund


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> War schon laenger bekannt.
> 
> Wesshalb auch die Abmahnungen des Vereins nicht sooo ueberraschend kamen, schliesslich fliesst der Gewinn durch Abmahnungen direkt an die Verbraucherzentrale...
> 
> Die Berliner Truppe, welche was gegen Dialer hat, steht auch kurz davor.



Nur mal aus Interesse, was wurde Dir denn als Kosten von der VZ für die Abmahnung in Rechnung gestellt.


----------



## Aaron (12 Mai 2004)

@Raimund

hoho. 

Du kannst dir garnicht vorstellen, wie wenig es mich interessiert, ob es noch Verbraucherschutz-Zentralen gibt. 

Zur Kripo wegen 'nem Dialer, oder wegen was auch immer, kann  jeder auch jetzt schon.

Und wird auch rege gemacht.

---------
Und noch mal schön mit Panik Stimme machen:

(Zitat der Website
"Es besteht die reale Gefahr, dass unser Bundesland zu einem Eldorado für Betrüger und Abzocker wird."

Ja klar. Ohne Verbraucherschutzverbände als Legislative ist das Bundesland verloren. Es wird die absolute Anarchie ausbrechen. 
---------

@Preis der Abmahnung
Wenig, im Vergleich zu Wettbewerber-Abmahnungen. Ich glaube es waren 150,- Euronen.


(hab ausversehen oben grad eben im Beitrag auf Editieren, statt auf Antworten gedrückt, falls sich jemand wundert weil mein Beitrag etwas anders aussieht...)


----------



## Raimund (12 Mai 2004)

*Insolvenz!*

 
@Aaron,

"Qui s'éxcuse, s'accuse!"

oder 

"Gebissene Hunde heulen auf!"

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## News (12 Mai 2004)

@Aaaron

AFAIK kam die Abmahnung bezgl. der Wetterseite doch aus Berlin und nicht aus Mecklenburg-Vorpommern. Insofern finde ich das Posting etwas irreführend.


----------



## Aaron (12 Mai 2004)

@News

Stimmt. Darum hab ich oben ja auch extra noch Berlin erwaehnt. Aber denen steht das Wasser auch bis zum Hals, und im Grunde genommen haette es auch von jeder anderen Zentrale kommen koennen.


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2004)

Aaron schrieb:
			
		

> @Preis der Abmahnung
> Wenig, im Vergleich zu Wettbewerber-Abmahnungen. Ich glaube es waren 150,- Euronen.


Bei dem Preis ist die drohende Insolvenz kein Wunder, wenn man sich davon über Wasser halten muss.


----------



## News (12 Mai 2004)

RA G.  hätte das 10-fache verlangt - aber der mahnt ja aus gutem Grund keine Dialerseiten ab


----------



## Anonymous (12 Mai 2004)

...sahnt eher?


----------



## Aaron (12 Mai 2004)

Naja, Abmahnungen sind eigendlich ein legitimes Mittel um Sachen zur Güte zu bringen.

Dass sie oft zweckentfremdet werden, ist leider eine bedauerliche Nebenerscheinung (Eigendlich genau das selbe wie bei den Dialern... wenn ich mir den Satz mal so durchlese...).

Eine Erläuterung meiner Anwältin zu diesem Thema:
http://www.zim.de/cms_recht_abmahnungen.htm


----------



## Teleton (12 Mai 2004)

Bei nem Betrag von lediglich 150,-- für ne Abmahnung der Verbraucherzentrale durch die Blume zu unterstellen sie wolle mit Abmahnungen Kohle machen ist schon was frech, gell.

Das deckt ja nichtmal die Kosten. 

Teleton


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

In Deutschland gibt es sowieso zu viele Stellen die sich um jede Kleinigkeit kümmert.
VZ ändert auch nichts an bestehenden Problemen. Die Politiker sollten endlich anfangen dafür zu Sorgen das bestehende Gesetze eingehalten werden. Dann brauchgt man auch nicht für jede Kleinigkeit einen Verein der von unseren Steuern lebt.
Und wenn sie ihrem Budget nicht haushalten können sind sie selbst Schuld.


----------



## Anonymous (13 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gibt es sowieso zu viele Stellen die sich um jede Kleinigkeit kümmert.




Hugh , der Stammtisch hat gesprochen (nach der 12. Runde)


----------



## News (13 Mai 2004)

> (nach der 12. Runde)



Ach, daher die Aussetzer bei Grammatik und Rechtschreibung


----------



## Rex Cramer (13 Mai 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> In Deutschland gibt es sowieso zu viele Stellen die sich um jede Kleinigkeit kümmert.
> VZ ändert auch nichts an bestehenden Problemen. Die Politiker sollten endlich anfangen dafür zu Sorgen das bestehende Gesetze eingehalten werden. Dann brauchgt man auch nicht für jede Kleinigkeit einen Verein der von unseren Steuern lebt.
> Und wenn sie ihrem Budget nicht haushalten können sind sie selbst Schuld.



Wow. Da muss man ja 3x lesen, bis man weiß, was der Gast gemeint hat. Verstehe ich das richtig, will er Organe der Exekutive abschaffen. Den grünen Trachtenverein z. B. und die Politiker sollen dann diese Aufgabe übernehmen. Jetzt bin ich baff. Ich kenn ja das Gesabbel von wegen "Wir brauchen mal wieder einen..." und "Der hat ja auch die Autobahn gebaut..." - Aber selbst in Zeiten erhöhter Arbeitslosigkeit auch in unserer Region bringt,  hört, geschweige denn liest man das nicht mal nach der 25. Runde.
Diese ureigenartigen logischen Gebäude kenne ich aber irgendwoher. Wo habe ich sowas in der Art schon gelesen?


RegTP - mittendrin statt nur dabei


----------

